# Marine Aquariums > Marine Fish >  id please

## lost

Any idea what this is gaz? it looks like a white slug

----------


## Gary R

Can't make out from that picture dave ..... if it is a Nudibranch it should eat them what look like Aiptasia anemones to the right .... Does it move around ?

----------


## lost

yes it does I think it might be a stomatella snail as for the other things they have never grown any bigger but am keeping an eye on them just in case

----------


## Gary R

if it is a stomatella snail it will be ok as they feed on algae in the tank, and should not harm any of your corals. 

We have a lot of unknow things walking around and hiding in the rocks of our tanks dave  :lol: 

but just can not make it out what it is from your picture

----------


## lost

that is a camera phone pic for you  :lol:  I will have to get a iphone 6  :pmsl:  if I can get a better pic I will give it another go

----------

*Gary R* (26-09-2014)

----------

